# Cute Pictures of Animals Sleeping



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Vianka


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Awww....love the pictures.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Love the pictures.  We have a dog about the size of the one in the third picture that loves to sleep burrowed under the covers like that.


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a picture online somewhere of my cat sleeping lookin like Jabba the Hutt.  If I can ever find it, I'll post it here!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Gorgeous pics - my lot are so hyperactive I hardly ever catch them sleeping, they're like 2 year olds on a sugar high all the time


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

So cute! I love that last one of the cat.

Linda


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

That last pic of your cat looks much like the position my Annabelle likes to sleep in!  I love when she does that- it's just so darn cute!
All of your beasties are adorable!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

One of our cat, Emmy, as a baby:









Older:









Older still - still a kitten, but almost grown:









She doesn't sleep on my desk any more - kinda miss that.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

It's pretty poor quality, but here's a short video of my cat sleeping when he was a kitten. He's still like this.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, he is out like a LIGHT.  And such a loud motor, too


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Cute pictures.  It's hard to catch Sadie sleeping but I'm going to try.  She's always so excited.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

_*Keep the cute pictures (and videos) coming! They are a lot of fun to watch.*_

Vianka


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I post pictures of Caramel on my Facebook... they don't work here on KB though.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's one I came home to. Chloe had so much fun tearing up the paper towel roll, she passed out and didn't hear me come home from work.

LOL - I love my fur babies 










And here's Sebastian passed out on my sofa.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, that's just CUTE.  It's hard to even be mad about the mess with that kind of cute-factor going on.  Undoubtedly part of her evil plan


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Here's one I came home to. Chloe had so much fun tearing up the paper towel roll, she passed out and didn't hear me come home from work.
> 
> LOL - I love my fur babies
> 
> ...


Thank you for the awesome pics Madeline!

Vianka


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Now how do you know that Chloe didn't just fall asleep there and Sebastian snuck in and covered her with paper towel debris


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Love it, Madeline!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorgeous pics ♥

Here is my beloved Cary, he loved snuggling on my bed. ♥ I put 2 pics up but they are big, so just one. Sorry for size!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

CC84 you can edit the size easily.
at the beginning of your img tag you have [ img ] (yours has no spaces)
just change it to [ img width=400] whatever your link is [/img] (again remove the space)


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks BT,  i tried it, it didnt work for me, i probably did something wrong


----------

